# Jesnew



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

I have a personal best from the weekend... 44" 26lb red on topwater. The Jesnew has performed very well and I can get stupid close to fish.  It poles like a dream all day long without leaving me sore the next day.  I will take some pictures of little tid bits that I have added and some night shots too.  










Tight lines everyone,
Jes


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

NICE! Can't wait to see the pix!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Wow!  Nice fish! Glad all the work is paying off for ya.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

Man thats a huge red, congrats for sure.


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

[smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] Great Job


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

Wow! Dynomite monster red!!! That guy must have CRUSHED the topwater lure. What type of topwater did you use? And did the monster miss the lure once or twice before he hit it? Yikes.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Whopper  Way to go!


----------



## Windsplitter (Apr 23, 2007)

congrats on an Awsome catch! beats my best by almost a FOOT!!!
That must have been a blast to catch. [smiley=cool2.gif]


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

I saw the tails and knew they were big fish.  I made a cast well a head of them and waited to start working the bait.  The tails got closer and I went to work.  Then the tails went down.  I thought I might have spooked them.  The water was glass calm.  Suddenly a large rock fell from the sky and crushed my plug and scared the crap out of me.  The beast wanted to do bad thing to my plug.  I felt the fish immediately and set the hook.  The rest is an unforgetable memory and some pictures. [smiley=1-biggrin.gif]


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

That was cool! I'm going fishing this afternoon, rain or shine! Maybe a rock will fall on my plug too!


----------

